# LOVED KNOEBELS!



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We just got back from a weekend trip to Knoebels in Elysburg, Pa (near Bloomsburg), with our 3 yo and 1 yo. FUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN-- Wooded, good old fashion park. CHEAPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

My hubby is a real roller coater guru and loved their wooden coaster (they have 2 of the top 10 wooden coasters in US)- and plenty for our little ones with lots in between. They have camping right there, so you can walk to the park- but no hookups at all. We stayed about 4 miles away at Lake Glory- very nice tiny lake/ some trees/ full hook ups

You gotta go!!!!!!!!

www.knoebels.com
(i think)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

We have 3 kids 6,4, & 2. I love PA and have camped there alot. Is the park a 1 day event or is it big enough for 2 or 3 days? Looking in line up places to go for next summer.

Thor


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We were there for 8 hours (including 2 meals) and still didn't do it all. In the summer (until Labor day) there is a small water park are (nothing fancy) but looks fun and would add time...............
I'd say 2 days........ Its a really neat area- could find other things to do around there too.


----------

